# Louisiana journeyman exam



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Im scheduled to take the exam in Baton Rouge on the 16th. Im confident in the written test and on the soldering and threading parts but the rough in makes me a bit nervous. Anyone have the isometric drawings of the pvc or abs rough? Any positive thoughts would go a long way. Between the gas, the hotel room and the test its gunna wind up costing me $400 and I really dont feel like taking this damn thing twice lol. Plus i wont be able to take it again for 3 months if i fail. Thanks. Even words of encouragement (and the inevitable ball busting) would be appreciated


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I can’t really help you much, other then some solid advice:

-“TRY”to get a good nights sleep the night before the exam.
-have a good healthy breakfast the day of the exam.
-If you drink or smoke (pot), it would be smart to lay off of it until after the exam, a clear head will only help.
-go over all your study materials, until you know it by heart.
-Go in to the exam with a positive, confident attitude.
-take your time! read over the entire exam before you start, sometimes questions will give you clues/answers to previous questions.
- Read every question twice very carefully. Some questions can trip you up with the wording/terminology.
-Depending on how much time they give you, once your done go back over all of your answers, then double check the answers for questions that your not too sure of.

Good luck!


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair (Dec 7, 2020)

I totally agree with everything that Logtech said and I will add this: The night before the exams give yourself a couple of free hours, do something fun and relax. By this time you have retained everything that you are going to and the couple of hours relaxing will help you be sharper during the exam.
Good Luck to you and let us know how it goes.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> I can’t really help you much, other then some solid advice:
> 
> -“TRY”to get a good nights sleep the night before the exam.
> -have a good healthy breakfast the day of the exam.
> ...





SC Plumbing Repair said:


> I totally agree with everything that Logtech said and I will add this: The night before the exams give yourself a couple of free hours, do something fun and relax. By this time you have retained everything that you are going to and the couple of hours relaxing will help you be sharper during the exam.
> Good Luck to you and let us know how it goes.



Don't forget to go pee and rub one out before the exam!! Don't want to be doing the potty dance with a boner while you take the exam!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Be careful of trick math questions when all the answers fit if you either divide subtract add etc.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

What’s the best way to protect outdoor gas piping?


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Protective coatings or wrapping with innert materials 😁


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

SC Plumbing Repair said:


> I totally agree with everything that Logtech said and I will add this: The night before the exams give yourself a couple of free hours, do something fun and relax. By this time you have retained everything that you are going to and the couple of hours relaxing will help you be sharper during the exam.
> Good Luck to you and let us know how it goes.


Good advice here.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Sooo, the test was rescheduled for 9 tomorrow morning 4 hours from town. Got going down the road and van broke down 45 minutes out of town😭. Have to have it towed back to town and then I’ll have to borrow my step dad’s truck. Maybe I’ll get to the hotel by 3am and get a few hours of sleep before the test. Wish me luck guys imma need it!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Good luck, you got this!


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

My instructor always says “Rule #1... RTFQ!!!” Read the F.... question. Make sure you read the question in its entirety, don’t start reading and assume you know what they’re asking you. My advice to you is, trust yourself and remember you didn’t get here overnight. You have years of experience. Everything you need to know to pass this test is already in your head. Good luck!!!


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair (Dec 7, 2020)

*Test on a Saturday? *, We have to lose a days work here for exams.
You are probably sitting for the exam as I am typing but I am pulling for you.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

SC Plumbing Repair said:


> *Test on a Saturday? *, We have to lose a days work here for exams.
> You are probably sitting for the exam as I am typing but I am pulling for you.


Thanks bud. Yeah tests are on Saturdays down here. In Kansas we had to go during the week to a local testing center. Here test is on saturdays in the state capital, but there’s a practical as well as a written test. Starts in 30 minutes I’ll let yall know who’s a$$ got kicked mine or the test’s🤣


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Best of luck!!!!! Don’t second guess yourself. Your gut answers are generally the right ones. You’ve been at this too long to doubt yourself.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Well, pretty sure i passed the written portion pretty easy test. I did have to guess on a few. There were alot of developed length questions and one of the questions was “look at this picture of tools and point out the basin wrench”😅

they asked what the minimum sized supply line was to a toilet then the same for kitchen faucet. 1/2 and 3/8 were possible answers on both so i dont know if they’re talking before the stop or after the stop. I answered 3/8 on one and 1/2 the other so I’ll get one right and one wrong...

i failed the practical though. Did fine on the soldering and threading parts but $hit the bed on the pvc rough in. Guess ill be going back to retake the practical in April. Oh well is what it is. Thanks for y’all’s support 👍


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The cable guy said:


> ................i failed the practical though. Did fine on the soldering and threading parts but $hit the bed on the pvc rough in. Guess ill be going back to retake the practical in April. Oh well is what it is. Thanks for y’all’s support 👍


I think the minimum supply for a toilet or sink is 3/8" but no one uses 3/8" in the wall anymore except maybe a 3/8" drop eared elbow and stub out. On the rare occasions some one wants it to look old fashioned like that I just do 1/2". If someone has to fix it later they will almost certainly have 1/2" stuff.

What did you get wrong on the rough in?


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Line was supposed to terminate between 2 walls. Im almost afraid to admit on here that im not sure I know what that means

interesting bit on3/8 behind the wall ive never encountered that


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The cable guy said:


> Line was supposed to terminate between 2 walls. Im almost afraid to admit on here that im not sure I know what that means
> 
> interesting bit on3/8 behind the wall ive never encountered that


I assume they mean you were told to pipe it a certain way and you continued piping past the boundary they wanted you to stop at.

Did you know CTS pex, or at least viega pex, comes in almost 10 different sizes just like copper tube? Every piping system has many different sizes of pipe. And theoretically running the smallest pipe you can costs the least. Doesn't pan out in practice because most guys aren't going to switch to 3/8" in a bathroom just to run it 6' to the stops. 

Back when copper was new(100 years ago), and very expensive, they would run 3/4" copper mains to the bathroom group, branch off with 1/2" to each bathroom, and then branch off in the bathroom floor to run 3/8" to the lav and toilet, keeping it 1/2" all the way to the tub for fast filling.

I run into a bunch of old houses with 3/8" copper so I carry 3/8" stuff. The fitting brushes are cute lolz. If nothing else you should carry some 1/2" x 3/8" couplings and a fitting brush.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Did you have to make an isometric from an overhead print? When’s will your results come back?


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Eddie77 said:


> Did you have to make an isometric from an overhead print? When’s will your results come back?


no they give you a bathroom floor plan and a set set of instructions and a big tub of precut pipes and fittings and tell you you have 30 minutes to dry fit the pvc. No isometrics pr anything like that and the instructions are a set of guidelines “2 vents one directly behind the center line of the toilet, cleanout out side, pipe is 9” below finished floor, only use 13 fittings, and a few more things. Problem is they give you alot more pipe and fittings than you need bit there’s only one way to do it right. So if you start doing something one way that would work in reality (like if you were on an actual job where tou were cutting pipe and picking your own fittings) but isn’t the right layout they’re looking for you find yourself halfway done then restarting cause you realize you dont have that 30” piece of 2” you needed and you have to start back from scratch. It can be a bit frustrating. I’ll get it. May have to take the test once or twice more but of that’s what it takes then thats what it takes.

written test results will be in in 2 weeks.They let you know what ypu make on the practical in person.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

So they’re 2 separate tests that both need to be passed in order to get your license?


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Man, tough room!! Our city comp test in Saint Paul is like that. you have to wipe a lead joint, make 3 different solder connection with a minimal amt of solder & a couple other things.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Retaking the practical exam in 25 minutes. Wish me luck


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Passed. In a few weeks I will hold my journeyman liscsnse in the state of Louisiana


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

CONGRATS!!


----------

